#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Ограничения питания в Ваджраяне

## Антончик

В разных источниках встречал описания тех или иных ограничений на питание для практикующих Ваджраяну.
В том числе запрещается: лук, чеснок, редис, кунжут.

Если с чесноком и луком более-менее понятно - типа чтобы луково-чесночным дыханием не вонять при начитывании )))) То с редисом и кунжутом как-то не очень понятно, чем они плохи...

----------


## Алексей Л

> В разных источниках встречал описания тех или иных ограничений на питание для практикующих Ваджраяну.
> В том числе запрещается: лук, чеснок, редис, кунжут.
> 
> Если с чесноком и луком более-менее понятно - типа чтобы луково-чесночным дыханием не вонять при начитывании )))) То с редисом и кунжутом как-то не очень понятно, чем они плохи...


Антночик :Smilie: !

Научу вас как ограничить себя в питании, не ешьте 30 дней, затем 15 дней только соки, затем 15 дней только фруты-овощи, на 7 день пропадет голод, на 15 либидо, на 20 и далее испытаете духовное пробуждение, как сам делал так рассказал

----------

Кити (11.07.2014)

----------


## Кити

не ем с 22 ноября. только чай, кофе и сигареты..  (и большего не надо.).

----------

Алексей Л (11.07.2014)

----------


## Антончик

...а теперь хотелось бы услышать ответы по теме вопроса...

----------


## Антон Соносон

зависит от конкретных практик, у того, кто их Вам передал уточните (у источника)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ...а теперь хотелось бы услышать ответы по теме вопроса...


По теме вопроса.
В разных классах тантр разные ограничения. вдобавок в некоторых коренных текстах даются дополнительные указания для определенной тантры. Чаще всего на лекциях говорят некие общие правила. Это не всегда соответствует получаемому учению. И уточнять по сути надо не  у источника получения передачи подчас, а в коренном писании той или иной тантры.

----------


## ullu

Вроде там вопрос с тем, что некоторые виды еды блокируют тонкие каналы. Лук и чеснок, например. Ещё я слышала что морковь так же действует ( и какие-то другие корнеплоды, считаются грубой пищей из-за этого ) и жугчие (перец, ибирь ). 
Поэтому в лечении мантрами после того, как поешь чеснок и лук надо очищать ( разблокировать каналы ) начитыванием мантр для очищения речи.
(это идея в общем, могут быть неточности в конкретных деталях )

----------


## Антончик

> Вроде там вопрос с тем, что некоторые виды еды блокируют тонкие каналы. Лук и чеснок, например. Ещё я слышала что морковь так же действует ( и какие-то другие корнеплоды, считаются грубой пищей из-за этого ) и жугчие (перец, ибирь ). 
> Поэтому в лечении мантрами после того, как поешь чеснок и лук надо очищать ( разблокировать каналы ) начитыванием мантр для очищения речи.
> (это идея в общем, могут быть неточности в конкретных деталях )


про място то же самое говорят, но я и так его не ем )

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> В разных источниках встречал описания тех или иных ограничений на питание для практикующих Ваджраяну.
> В том числе запрещается: лук, чеснок, редис, кунжут.


С позиций Аюрведы подобная диета разжигает Питу.

----------

Эделизи (14.07.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Ну, всем ясно, что уши диетических предписаний в Ваджраяне растут из некоторых систем индийских ещё йогов, которые (будучи весьма маргинальными по тогдашним меркам со своей ахимсой и прочим подвижничеством - сектанты, в общем) были принципиальными вегетарианцами. А чеснок и лук, вот незадача, обладают такими антимикробными свойствами, которые выносят "на ура" всю флору кишечника, которая образовывается там при долгом вегетарианстве и помогает переваривать растительную пищу. 

 После чего, разумеется, ум садхаки неэффективным образом отвлекается на всякую апану. На несварения и поносы, то бишь. Проверено на себе - повегетарианишь так вот с годик, скушаешь какого-нибудь лука случайно или чеснока - и потом нехорошо.

Поэтому, запреты на лук, чеснок и алкоголь идут рука об руку с вегетарианскими табу. Сейчас, насколько понимаю, такие предписания остались только в крийях Тары.

А вот про кунжут и редис здравого ничего не слышал пока, возможно - это какая-то другая группа табу, связанная со способностью этих продуктов неиллюзорно вредить йогической практики.

----------

Алик (19.07.2014), Сергей Ч (15.07.2014)

----------


## Антончик

Я неоднократно слышал, в том числе и от врача тибетской медицины, который практикует Тантру, что чеснок и мясо мешают однонаправленному сосредоточению (или одноточечной концентрации, кому какой термин больше нравится))) типа забивают каналы.
Индуистские практики йоги, которых я знаю, говорят, что в их традиции чеснок и мясо это тамасические продукты, при том чеснок разжигает таки раджас, так же как другие острые продукты )

Про кунжут и редис не слышал никаких объяснений.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Про кунжут и редис не слышал никаких объяснений.


Кунжут - основное первое средство для лечения избытка Жизненного Начала Вата! Учите Тантру! А масло кунжута на Чакры или точки Ваты? Ляпота!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Ну, всем ясно, что уши диетических предписаний в Ваджраяне растут из некоторых систем индийских ещё йогов, которые (будучи весьма маргинальными по тогдашним меркам со своей ахимсой и прочим подвижничеством - сектанты, в общем) были принципиальными вегетарианцами. А чеснок и лук, вот незадача, обладают такими антимикробными свойствами, которые выносят "на ура" всю флору кишечника, которая образовывается там при долгом вегетарианстве и помогает переваривать растительную пищу. 
> 
>  После чего, разумеется, ум садхаки неэффективным образом отвлекается на всякую апану. На несварения и поносы, то бишь. Проверено на себе - повегетарианишь так вот с годик, скушаешь какого-нибудь лука случайно или чеснока - и потом нехорошо.
> 
> Поэтому, запреты на лук, чеснок и алкоголь идут рука об руку с вегетарианскими табу. Сейчас, насколько понимаю, такие предписания остались только в крийях Тары.
> 
> А вот про кунжут и редис здравого ничего не слышал пока, возможно - это какая-то другая группа табу, связанная со способностью этих продуктов неиллюзорно вредить йогической практики.


Как-то подозреваю, что йоги про антимикробные свойства и вынос микрофлоры не подозревали... А про несварение - лучше на кулинарном форуме! Как-то по медицински это будет: нарушение расщепления и всасывания пищи, от этого м. б. и поносы. А нехорошо, это как? Геморройчик? А что тогда - хорошо?

----------


## Kit

> ...чеснок и мясо мешают однонаправленному сосредоточению ...


Могу подтвердить это из собственного скромного опыта. И лук и редис и в особенности чеснок, все эти продукты притупляют и приземляют ум, и если по простому то - создают блоки движению нужной энергии. А иногда они немного возбуждают ум, но весьма низменно если можно так сказать.
Более того от этих продуктов создается специфический весьма неприятный (для человека) запах, который может привлечь различных существ.
Ну и ко всему прочему они создают неприятное чувство в животе (хотя это наверное не у всех).
Я думаю вы можете сами поэкспериментировать. Попробуйте поесть все эти продукты а потом посидеть в шаматхе.




> йоги про антимикробные свойства и вынос микрофлоры не подозревали


Вы полагайте реализованный йогин не знает что от употребления определенной пиши в его теле погибают существа? =)
Эх Вадим, плохо вы о йогинах думаете. Поверьте, они знали еще и не такое...

----------

Joy (01.12.2019), Антончик (16.07.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вы полагайте реализованный йогин не знает что от употребления определенной пиши в его теле погибают существа? =)
> Эх Вадим, плохо вы о йогинах думаете. Поверьте, они знали еще и не такое...


Представляю йога с микроскопом или телескопом! Я больше о культуре речи. В буддисте должно быть всё прекрасно. Ладно, когда для человека русский язык не родной!

----------


## Kit

> Представляю йога с микроскопом или телескопом!


 :Facepalm:

----------

Вадим Асадулин (16.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Как-то подозреваю, что йоги про антимикробные свойства и вынос микрофлоры не подозревали... А про несварение - лучше на кулинарном форуме! Как-то по медицински это будет: нарушение расщепления и всасывания пищи, от этого м. б. и поносы. А нехорошо, это как? Геморройчик? А что тогда - хорошо?


термическая обработка лука, резаный чеснок в масле. А, ещё дайкон  :Kiss: . Не знаю, как он от геморроя, но в салате норм

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> термическая обработка лука, резаный чеснок в масле. А, ещё дайкон . Не знаю, как он от геморроя, но в салате норм


Крошка сын
          к отцу пришел,
и спросила кроха:
- Что такое
           хорошо
и что такое
           плохо?-

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Крошка сын
>           к отцу пришел,
> и спросила кроха:
> - Что такое
>            хорошо
> и что такое
>            плохо?-


хорошо (17 пост), плохо - сырая луковица

----------


## Eternal Jew

> не ешьте 30 дней, затем 15 дней только соки, затем 15 дней только фруты-овощи, на 7 день пропадет голод, на 15 либидо, на 20 и далее испытаете духовное пробуждение, как сам делал...


Мда. Только наш форумный "пробужденный" на 30 день (аккурат после своего "пробуждения") элементарно сдохнет от голода. Наверное, он просто об этом побочном эффекте своей "буддийской реализации" пока что не задумывался.  :Smilie: 




> В разных источниках встречал описания тех или иных ограничений на питание для практикующих Ваджраяну.


Странные люди. Очень странные... Наверное у топикстартера сказалось его позиционирование себя к движению РИМЕ (в "современном" понимании этого термина): "... все едино, все благо, все пути ведут к одной цели" (и т.п.). 

Но (между прочим!) т.н. "Ваджраяна" состоит аж из ШЕСТИ (в ньингмапинско-дзогченовской классификации) колесниц. И вышеупомянутые "ограничения" на лук-чеснок и прочие сексуальные девиации  :Smilie:  отнюдь не характерны для всех уровней сразу... Конкретизировать, друзья мои, свои вопросы надо... конкретизировать!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> хорошо (17 пост), плохо - сырая луковица


Вот что значит различное восприятие мира. Я, как врач, понял, что нехорошо (плохо) - это понос! А оказывается - это луковица!

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Вот что значит различное восприятие мира. Я, как врач, понял, что нехорошо (плохо) - это понос! А оказывается - это луковица!


восприятие одинаковое, оценка различная. Тема об ограничениях питания в Ваджраяне. В этом отношении не есть сырой лук - ограничение питания. Ограничение поноса - это уже другая тема, не правда ли?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> восприятие одинаковое, оценка различная. Тема об ограничениях питания в Ваджраяне. В этом отношении не есть сырой лук - ограничение питания. Ограничение поноса - это уже другая тема, не правда ли?


Да, это не оценка разная, а язык корявый!

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Да, это не оценка разная, а язык корявый!

----------

Вадим Асадулин (18.07.2014)

----------


## Рэлпей

> Мда. Только наш форумный "пробужденный" на 30 день (аккурат после своего "пробуждения") элементарно сдохнет от голода. Наверное, он просто об этом побочном эффекте своей "буддийской реализации" пока что не задумывался. 
> 
> 
> 
> Странные люди. Очень странные... Наверное у топикстартера сказалось его позиционирование себя к движению РИМЕ (в "современном" понимании этого термина): "... все едино, все благо, все пути ведут к одной цели" (и т.п.). 
> 
> Но (между прочим!) т.н. "Ваджраяна" состоит аж из ШЕСТИ (в ньингмапинско-дзогченовской классификации) колесниц. И вышеупомянутые "ограничения" на лук-чеснок и прочие сексуальные девиации  отнюдь не характерны для всех уровней сразу... Конкретизировать, друзья мои, свои вопросы надо... конкретизировать!


Связь с Ньингмапойи её учениями согласно Будону Ринчендубу, Друкпа Кюнле и другим учителям Сакья и Кагью - представляется весьма опасной затеей.

Во первых не существовало языка терминов, когда осуществлялся перевод сутр и тантр.
Во вторых возникли ошибки непонимания дальнейших более сложных текстов.
В третьих ошибки при переводе слов и терминов.
В четвертых непонимание переводчиков, так как они не были практиками уже само по себе фатально.
В пятых в ньингмапинских текстах подчас не случайно, а специально сделаны катострофические для практики ошибки.

Даешь пакт Ринчендуба и запрет Ньингмапы! Это шутка.

----------


## Рэлпей

> В разных источниках встречал описания тех или иных ограничений на питание для практикующих Ваджраяну.
> В том числе запрещается: лук, чеснок, редис, кунжут.
> 
> Если с чесноком и луком более-менее понятно - типа чтобы луково-чесночным дыханием не вонять при начитывании )))) То с редисом и кунжутом как-то не очень понятно, чем они плохи...


А не слышал про такое, но мясо ( рыба и курица туда же), лук (чеснок, в тибетском нет слова отдельного для обозначения этих вонючих субстанций), чай, кофе, алкоголь, секс и прочее запрещены в сутре и на некоторых уровнях тантры. Что касается плохости, все просто - у вас ничего не получится в освоении хотя бы начальных практик сутр и тантр и успеха просто не будет (тогда зачем оно вам?), если вы не будете придерживаться этих советов. Хотя ограничений может быть гораздо больше, чем вы тут указали в своем тексте и по продуктам, и по напиткам, и по деяниям. В тантрах в самайях, обетах и предписаниях к реализации (можно увидеть) полный список того, что можно и нельзя и на каких именно стадиях.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Во первых не существовало языка терминов, когда осуществлялся перевод сутр и тантр.
> Во вторых возникли ошибки непонимания дальнейших более сложных текстов.
> В третьих ошибки при переводе слов и терминов.
> В четвертых непонимание переводчиков, так как они не были практиками уже само по себе фатально.
> В пятых в ньингмапинских текстах подчас не случайно, а специально сделаны катострофические для практики ошибки.


Ага. Вот только бы хорошо еще и *весомые доказательства привести* - конкретно по каждому из пяти пунктов.  :Smilie:  И без ссылок на "авторитеты "школ новых переводов"", please. 

Иначе это получаются какие-то личностные измышления, ей-ей! ... Я и про Гелуг такое же могу накатать в два счета или про Тхераваду (но вот только не буду, ибо "есть ума у тёти Песи).  :Smilie:

----------


## Рэлпей

> Ага. Вот только бы хорошо еще и *весомые доказательства привести* - конкретно по каждому из пяти пунктов.  И без ссылок на "авторитеты "школ новых переводов"", please. 
> 
> Иначе это получаются какие-то личностные измышления, ей-ей! ... Я и про Гелуг такое же могу накатать в два счета или про Тхераваду (но вот только не буду, ибо "есть ума у тёти Песи).


А вы попробуйте, не полениться историю Тибета хотя бы посмотреть. Потом изучить то как все начиналось. А то все будет типа на уровне: моя мама сказала то се. Авторитеты? Для начала тибетский язык и язык терминов как он был придуман. Почему так торопливо и с ошибками был сделан перевод сутр и тантр? Отчего люди до сих пор думают, что Ньингмапа верная школа. Что касается доказательств. Это факты. Доказательства можно отыскать в лекциях Намкая Норбу, Будона Ринчендуба и прочих авторов. Не сомневаюсь вы знакомы с тибетским языком и хорошо разбираетесь в текстах, знакомы с работами буддолгогов и тибетологов,  разбираетесь отлично в терминологии и сутрах и тантрах. ))) Тогда и будет о чем поговорить...

----------

